# introduce yourself.....or....WHO ARE YOU?



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Bluffman2 posted introducing himself and gave me an idea:doh Awhile back we did a nice lil piece on "where do you work". That actually turned into a great read BUT it still left a few things out. Soooooo.......How about a new one where everyone can post a short piece about themselves and let everyone kinda put a lil "mental picture" with the name. OK...........................

Hi, My name is jimmie and I am a paramedic for escambia county. I live on the westside of pensacola in the myrtle grove area. Am 44, married and have 3 kids, 1 granddaughter. In my spare time (haha)enjoy riding mymotorcycle as often as possible. I mainly fish inshore and freshwater. I fish out of an 18' emerald green metalflake Sprint 277. :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

hi i am joe i am 15, i live in gulf breeze, i mostly inshore fish but i go offshore alot to as a deckhand :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Well ive been a member here for several months and realized i had never introduced myself.. 

I am Stephen i live in Pascagoula,MS and work in mobile..I do fish and dive quite often out of Destin but Pascagoula is my home port..I fish out of a 206 sea pro cc 150 yamaha and a a 306 GW cc 2x225 yamahas....i often look for others that want to make a trip be it diving,fishing or both...i have enjoyed reading everyones posts and i think ill hang around a bit as long as yall dont mind a ole Mississippi boy here.....


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I am Jeff and live in SW Georgia but have family in P'cola. I fish mainly out of St. Marks with a Mako 191 for trout and mackerel, but got down to P'cola for a week last summer and got on some reds in the pass and also a few kings. Planning another trip this summer in early June.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool idea. I don't know if I ever did an intro when I joined the PFF... Here it goes:

I'm Amanda. I am from Wilmington, NC & have lived in Destin since June of 2006. I*co-own* http://www.Florida-Offshore.com which started up inMarch.My husband and I are the Reel Finatical Fishing Team ((we are a family fishingteam -sosince we moved away from NC we lost 4 of our team members..:reallycrying )) We fish a few King tournaments each year& enjoy Cudas, Mahi, Tuna, and Wahoo just as much. Umm.. when we're not fishing the salty seas we enjoy snorkeling, swimming, offroadin, & surfing.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm Jonathon,26 years old,married with a 19 month old son & live in Bonifay, FL. I had a 19' Cape Horn but sold it before we had our son. I fish with a few friends out of Panama City & Destin trolling & bottom fishing. I also like surf fishing (the wife lays outwhile I drink beer & fish :letsdrink I'm a firefighter/paramedic in the panhandle.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am Jason lived in Pace/Milton all of my life. LIved in New Orleans from 99-2002. I am the Catering Director out at Whiting Field. I am a Certified Executive Chef. I have been married just over a year. In my spare time I enjoy Fishing of course, Hunting in the winter/fall, and trying to get my New Barbeque Catering Buisness off the ground BrewHart Barbeque. I have no kids or none that I know of. I love traveling, and being very spontaneous. I have been a member of the forum since June of 06. Oh I fish a 27 ft Aquasport with tower and twin 150s on the back center console.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I am 30 years old married my high school sweetheart had 4 kids and 11, 6, 4, 2. I am a freshwater fishing nut from the Missouri Ozarks that borrows your ocean every year to catch something different and bigger.

I hunt, fish, trap, and work my butt off owning my own business and I am finally getting to the point that I can relax and fish more and then gas hit 3.50 a gallon. Really is cutting into the profits.

I was planning on really getting out there to some bluewater this year and now I have to spend it on gas to get to Perdido.

Oh well there is enough near shore to keep me interested. I usually fish off Captiva Island in Southern Florida but gas and kids have kept me closer the last 2 years.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi my name is Kevin Akers 38 years old, I live in Navarre with my wife Sherry and Kids Chiara 5 and Caleb 3. we enjoy fishing inshore and offshore, boating, hunting, and just playing outdoors in general. I'm an Air Force guy and my wife is a civilian employee of the Air Force.


----------



## stevierayv67 (Mar 19, 2008)

my name is steve. i am married to tracie my wife of 18 years. we have three boys all teenagers. we live in va. but are moving down there in june. My oldest will be there in about 2 hours. he starts his job monday, yeah. we love to fish and hunt . we love summer time way too much. right now we fish out of a old town 16' canoe lol. we will be purchasing a boat for inshore when we get settled. 

stevieray


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My name is Lincoln. I'm 24 and I'm firefighter with the City of Pensacola. I grew up inCantonment nowI live in downtown Pensacola. On my days off I'm usually either fishing, surfing, or diving.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

sam roberts 20 white malei have a maverick i fish pieri got to pjc i catch many freshfish


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm Mike, i fish every day im off weather permitting. Love pier fishing just because its so much cheaper then going on a boat and ive been doing it for years so if the fish are running im going to catch them. I do often go out in the gulf do the snapper and grouper thing and this time of year ride the beaches for cobia. Im always willing to go fishing so if someone wants to go just let me know. Im currently getting scuba cetified so if you divers out there want someone to split gas or somthing just shoot me an email or somthing... Anyway i live in crestview florida and i'm always up for fishing (and hunting during the winter) just let me know


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

hey my name is Jay i live in navarre fish the beach and inshore i fish out of a 14 ft traveler boat tri hullhave two kids 15 and 17 married to my wife for 19 yrs this month i fish out of a 14 ft traveler boat tri hull, work in fort walton beach as an auto technician for the past 18yrs


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

My name is Joey, I am 30 years old. I am a Paramedic in Washington and Holmes Counties. I enjoy freshwater and saltwater fishing of any kind and deer, quail and dove hunting, and riding dirt bikes with my 2 boys ages 3 and 7.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

I am Jerod. I am 24 from Destin. I lived out in P-cola for 4 years while in college and hope to get back there soon for graduate school. I have a 16 Tracker bay boat and wish I had something more seaworthy.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

My name is Joe, I am 34 years old. My wife Debbie and I moved here about 6 months ago from Washington State. I love to fish, hunt, dive etc... prefer saltwaterover fresh. Have a 38' twin diesel that we are considering trucking down here and a 20' proline now. Have two sons, Chaz 8 and Zack 6. Live in Milton. I had a career in Real Estate finance and development and am now living my dream of being a pilot while attending Embry Riddle full time. Debbie has been a stay at home mom since the kids came along. Looking forward to getting to know more of you.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello to Everyone,

I'm Pat, and I grew up in Pensacola, but moved to Kissimmee in 1973. I recently retired from the State Attorneys 

Office in Orlando , and have been married to Carolyn for 34 years. We have 2 grown sons, Adam and Matthew. 

We are moving back to the Pensacola area and having a home built at Arbor Ridge in Lillian, as soon as our home in Kissimmee sells. I joined the Forum recently and really enjoy reading your postings, finding them both informative and humorous. My boat is a Key West CC 1720. The anticipation of returning to Pensacola and enjoying all that it offers is sort of like the way you feel just before opening day of hunting season, ... sitting on ready.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm Andy, and I'm married to an incredibly beautiful woman who loves to fish. We have two sons, Clayton (4) and Aidan (9mos). Clayton is just getting into the saltwater game since we just moved back down here from TN- HATED IT. We were there for two-and-a-half years, and 7-ish years in the Birmingham area before that. I grew up in Fairhope, so when we got the chance to move back, we jumped on it

The in-laws have a house on Ono that we use on weekends occasionally and they have a 23' Classic Mako there - named "Tinker Bell" - lol... However, now that we've just bought our first boat (power boat anyway) - a 94 Cape Horn 17 - just like the one that my dad had back in the mid-90's, the Mako won't see much action w/ the way gas prices are. We do 99% inshore or nearshore stuff anyway, so a big boat isn't always needed. We're looking forward to getting back to our roots here at the coast. 

Clayton and I made the cover of the "Hooked Up" magazine a couple weeks ago, so here's a pic.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello! My name is Bruce. I have beenmarried for a little bit overayear.No kids (yet). I have lived in Pensacola (off of Scenic Hwy) for about four years now. I am in the landscape biz. We have a 18ft cat with a 115 Yamaha. Love everything about the water. I fish almost every weekend. I just can not get enough!!!LOL!!! We have 2 cats and a 115 pound Weimaraner. Hope to meet everyone in the near future.


----------



## smitty (Nov 25, 2007)

My name is Steven. I have 3 kids (Steven jr - 9, Georgia - 7, and Nicolas - 1.5) and a wonderful wife that I picked up in Italy. I was first introduced to Pensacola in late 1987 when I reported there for my first duty station in the Navy. I spent the rest of my Naval career working my way back there and when I made it back, I bought a house.We are currently wrapping upour 21.5 year Navy career up in Norfolk VA, and will be back in late June to make P-cola our home. I have a 2005 Pioneer 197 Sportfisher, and have loved every minute of it. I generally "line" fish, but plan to get back into diving and do some spearfishing in the future. I look fwd to getting back and getting back out on the Gulf. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I am an Human Resource professional for a company out of Birmingham. Married, 2-grownsons and 2-granddaughters. The youngest has a passion for the water and fishing. In the late '70s I fished the Bass Pro circuit, decided I couldn't feed a family so I changed professions. 

Moved to Pensacola in '85, left one time for a year, managed to get back down here do not intend to ever leave again.

Love to fish, but will never claim to be great at it; I'm lucky to be married to a woman that tolerates my passion for fishing and the water.


----------



## 14offshore (Oct 2, 2007)

matt j fireman


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello everyone, My name is Linda I'm married to a wonderful man ya'll know him as Clay-doh our 7 yr ann is in june we have two wonderful kids,, 18 & 14 we moved from Michigan 3 yrs ago. I so love it here it is just beautiful.. Im a stay @ home wife who loves to fish, I love the beach, camping, i love to spend most of my time with my family & friends thats what life is about well thanks for reading.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

My name is Ferdinand. Im a 25 year old student and live in Germany. I have been coming to the area for 15 years. My parents have a house in navarre where wespend a´s much time as possible.Last year I spend all summer working as a deckhand in destin. Ill be doing the same thing this year. When im not working im fishing on my 25`pursuit around the nipple.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My name is Jon. I am 25 years old. I was born and raised in the area and have grown up in this place we call parradise. I have been married 4 years to my beautiful highschool sweetheart who I have technically been together with for 11 years. We have a beautiful 2 year old daughter.I work for the navy civil service on board NASP as an Electrical Engineer/Project Manager. I live in the Garcon Point area of Milton, FL.

Let's see, what have I left out. Oh, I own a 19' Trophy WA that we dive/fish out of for anything and everything. And I love to take the family out to McRee to hang out and have a cold one while the kiddies play.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey my name is Mickey, been married 4 years to my beautiful wife Michelle. I work with Holmes County EMS and own an interior trim business Southern Style Custom Trim LLC. I live in Westville Fl, fish mostly out of Destin on my 21 Seachaser and my buddies 21 seapro, we also love going to St Joe a few times a summer for some trout and redfish.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm Chris and I was a Chef for 25 years, now work for 9-1-1 in Walton County. My wife and I have been rigging up our Flounder rig and hope to have it finished soon! I've had many boats, kinda partial to the 19' Cape Horn though! Love to saltwater fish,playmy Gibson 05' SG, ride our four wheelers,shoot sporting clays and spend time in the pool with our 4 grandchildren! And really enjoy all our family cookouts!


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Greetings all- I'm Ed Mashburn. I've visited the Gulf Coast for many, manyyears and been living here for about eleven. I'm a teacher in Baldwin County, Alabama, and I'm also an outdoor writer. I've been working for Florida Sport Fishing magazine and I'll have somearticles in Southern Sporting Journal this spring. I fish inshore mostly unless I can catch a ride with someone on a bigger boat. I think red fish are just about the best thing possible- in fact, I wish I had one on the end of my line going the other way right now! I've learned a lot from this forum and good folks I've met in the area.Good fishing to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello my name is Ben Rowe I am 19 yrs old and live in Wolf Bay Al. Me and my dad are currently building a 16 boat when we get some spare time. We also have a 26FT World Cat. My mother is a teacher and my dad is a pilot. I love to fish have caught almost all the fish I have ever dreamed of catching. I am planning a trip to Alaska tthis summer it will be my second trip up there. I have a Chocolate Lab named Hershey and he is a really big baby. I also love to play golf.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

my name is david, sometimes it's dave. i am 31 years old today, i have been married for 11 years yesterday to a girl that has always been way out of my league. thank god she is blind!!! just kiddin' i own a power equipment store that sells and services all types of landscape contractor equipment (lawn mowers, trimmers, blowers, generators, and chainsaws) as well as being a *MINN-KOTA & MOTORGUIDE *authorized sevice center.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

the name's Ashley, 43 and have lived in Pace nearly all my life. got started saltwater fishing on the wooden p'cola pier in the late '80's .

now i have a Ride yak and will by fishing from it , along with fishing off the gulf skyscraper.


----------



## NC Angler (Apr 20, 2008)

Name is Rich and am from NC...am a gym owner and fish/hunt year round...am on the Pamlico river/sound up here so we chase trout/reds/flounder...



My father grew up in P-cola, and now is a retired marine living on Scenic hwy (I lived in in P-cola as a youngster)...My wife and I visit around 3-4 times per year and either hunt, or fish when I'm here...



Will be visiting during the first week in July and will hit some inshore as usual...


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The name is Freddie V , grew up in Hawaii , and San Diego (NAVY brat) ... went to H.S. in San Diego at Bonita Vista ... know MANY of the PFF members (just lucky) ... been Fishing most all my life (NAVY brat) ... currently working at the FloraBama , and just renewed my Real Estate licenses in Florida , Alabama , and Colorado , looking for the market to rebound so I can make more $$$ ... my Hobbies are Surfing , Music , Fishing , Golf , and most notably lately , RX7's and Porsches ... I'm sure I've met alot of you , in passing , or in some outing of some kind  ...


----------



## Humphreys (Dec 26, 2007)

My name is Fred, born and raised in Pensacola and ama fifth generation Pensacolianbut moved in 1991 to Mobile, then to Dothanand finally made it back home last year. Married for 12 years to Kim and have two daughters that love the beach too. Surf fish as much as possible, occasionally go out on my brother's boat.:sick Own a construction company here in town, trying to get the word out, specializing in metal buildings.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

my name is chris lyter. i work at daybreak marina. im 19. i plan to be a inshore guide, going under chris phillips this year. school didnt work out for me, so i ditched college. i have a lovely girlfriend. who doesnt fish alot.......... i love redfish, trout, cobia, tarpon, pompano, shark, and king fishing.... i have a dog... who is spoiled by my mom...so she wont see next hunting season...but she love to fish with me. i surf alot on my off time an little during coboa season....i do just about anthing or have tried anything that has to do with the ocean.... i have salt in my blood an plan to raise my kids to respect the ocean like i do.........



thats all i have to say about that.......

thank you ladies and gentlemen you may take your seats:usaflag:moon


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

My name is Andrew Tubb, I am 33 years old, married to my high school sweetheart with 3 kids, 2 boys 9 and 6, 1 girl 2. I am originally from north Mississippi, but have been here in the Pensacola area for half of my life. I currently live in Pace. I have a 20 ft. Pioneer Sportfisher. Love to hunt and fish. Graduated Florida State University. Sigma Chi alumni. Own a Landscaping, irrigation, maintenance business now for 11 years. Pleasure meeting.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi my name is Brad King. I am a 32 year old Project Engineer for Fluor Global. I am not married but my girlfriend Dawna and I have been together for 6 1/2 years. No kids but we have 2 dogs. Kenya (Rottweiler) and Stella (Wolf / Huskie). I grew up a deckhand on the "Gambler" from 93' till 97' when I joined the Army. I served at Ft. Benning, Ga as an Army Ranger for 5 years. After which I went back into decking. I have decked in Hawaii and Key West but always seemed to find my way back to P-Cola. I gave up the charter business in 06' to persue a career in Project Controls / Construction Managment.

I fish out of a 21' Century bay and will be purchasing a new one at the end of the year, so I can persue another dream, of being an Inshore Guide next spring. I really enjoy this forum and all the great information on it!!!!

:letsdrink


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,



I'm Chris. I was born and raised in Pensacola. My parents are from here too. My dad works for the Pensacola Fire Department and owns Custom Craft Fiberglass inc. Which is a boat repair business. I'm 24 years old. I went to Pine Forest High and UWF, where I received a Bachelors of Science in Computers. I currently had to move to Mobile because I landed a job out of college with the Army Corps of Engineers as a web developer. So basically I build web sites for a living. Currently they have me in charge of maintaining all eCoastal and Navigation websites that the Corps has. Mostly dealing with coastal development projects and dredging. (this does not mean I have any control or say so as to what goes on with the stuff the Corps does. All I do is create an easier way for them to hold and access their data. So dont go asking me questions as to why or when they plan on doing something because I have no Idea. haha)



I'm not married, probably because I spend every weekend on the boat fishing, nor do I have any kids.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My name is Raymond Konzelman. Friends calls me Ray. I'm 24 and am a Training Specialist for TRX. I was born in Pensacola and have lived in Milton for most of my life (lived in New Orleans for a few years when I was young). I've traveled the world thanks to my job. I've been to India (x4), the Philipines, and the UK. 

I mostly fish from the local piers and bridges in the area, but frequent the lakes and rivers too. I fish almost every Friday, so if you want to get a line wet.....just shoot me a PM.


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, the name is Blair Jackson, marriedhave a nine year old daughter, three year old son. With whatever spare time my wife lets me have I enjoy riding ATV and of course fishing. Work at Gulf Coast Boating Centers and the wife is in the Air Force. Origanally from WI, moved here five or six years ago, with no plans on leaving any time soon.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *hardlyworking (4/21/2008)*Hi, the name is Blair Jackson, marriedhave a nine year old daughter, three year old son. With whatever spare time my wife lets me have I enjoy riding ATV and of course fishing. Work at Gulf Coast Boating Centers and the wife is in the Air Force. Origanally from WI, moved here five or six years ago, with no plans on leaving any time soon.


Blair remember me,bought this boat from you 1 yr ago......we were from mississippi!!


----------



## hardlyworking (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought that was you, wasn't sure. How ya been?


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,

My nickname is ski, due to my confusing to most folks polish last name. I am originally from Pittsburgh PA. I have lived in Niceville, Fla since 1989 and work at Eglin AFB as a District Chief/ Eglin Fire & Emergency Services. When not working I am usually taking the family fishing or hunting. We cruise around in a 2004 Sea Fox 230 WA. I think we will be doing more fishing at the pier this year due to gas prices.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

My names Will, Im about to be 16 and Ilive in perdido and have most of my life. Ive been fishin since I could walk and work as a deckhanda lotwith some of the people I know at Zekes. I go to catholic high and do all of my whitetail huntin in Crenshaw Alabama. Me and my dad have a 17 foot Boston whaler. If your lookin for me, youll probably find me on the water fishin somewhere.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

My name is Jimmy and I like to Party.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

My name is Matt Young, I'm 23 years old. I am a heavy duty diesel tech for Ryder TransportationandI amin charge of maintaining all of the Goldring Gulf Distributing Companys pieces of equiptment for the Ft Walton distribution center.I live on the very north end of Pensacola.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

My name's Ken. I'm graduating from UWF with my bachelors degree in business management next month. I'm looking for a sales type job in Pensacola. I'm married for 8 yrs now. The wife and I have the first baby on the way, a little girl due in August. I love fishing, Bow-hunting, and building custom street/lowrider trucks. For now, I have an 18' aluminum jonboat with WWII flying tiger teeth painted on the front. I love to go out fishing in it as much as possible, say "Hey" if you see me in the Bay or Blackwater.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi my name is Slimey and I'm an alcoholic.:doh Just Kidding...Scott here, I am 43 years old lived in Milton pretty much all my life. Still live within a block of where I grew up. No wife yetbut I have 6 chickens and 5 deer hounds to talk to so it seems to be working out alright for me so far. I love to hunt and fish for anything out there! No boat but I have a kayak that keeps me sane when I can't hitch a ride in something with a motor from a friend.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

lotta good intros.....extremely large cross section of folks and locations:bowdown


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang do you have to tell anything but I LOVE TO FISH

and do not to get to do it often enough!!:banghead

Good luck fishing tomorrow guys or girls:bowdown


----------



## Tuesday gone (Apr 23, 2008)

New to this,,,,,,,, Moved here in 94. had a cafe on the key (Perdido) note to all, never go in business with your spouse. No longer have a spouse,,,, had a boe friend for almost 10 yrs. He's gone and so is the time spent out on the water. I love to fish, camp out on Ft. Pickens, know how to make a killer meal,,,,,,,,, but do not clean fish,,,,,,,, that's up to the man. Would love to have some new friends.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm Karon and I'm a fishaholic...... LOL......

I was raised in Ft Walton Beach (Go Vikings!) thanks to my Dad who made the wise choice to retire from the Air Force at Eglin! :angel Dad had me out fishing before I even learned to walk, and I grew up fishing with the family on our 25' Sportcraft cuddy; I remember fishing Destin B.C. ("before condos"), when the bridge over the Pass was 2-lane and had a wooden catwalk. Got a bachelor's degree in marine biology from Troy State University..... moved to Tucson, AZ in 1995 where I worked as an education outreach coordinator teaching marine biology to kids K-12 throughout southern AZ, as a contract teacher where I designed marine biology programs and taught specialty classes to kids K-5, and also worked at a dive shop and got my divemaster certification. I stayed in Tucson for 8 years, traveled through Baja and the Sea of Cortez, but wanted to move on with my education and the call of HOME waspowerful.....in '03gave everything away and cameHOME to begin work on a master's degree in marine fish physiology. I'm at UWF where I teach some of the labs (biology, zoology, marine biology, and developmental biology) and make my way through as a grad student. God willing, my red snapper research will be ready for publication in the next few months and the M.S.degree will finally be finished.

Fishing- no question, it's in my blood and as long as there is breath in me I will do it!

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!

Nice to read about everyone else and it was a great idea to start this thread!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello all I'm David. :doh Anyway, I'm a saltwater fishing addict that is landlocked in Knoxville TN. I have a 19' Proline center console that thinks its a 50 footer. I try to take one or two trips to a saltwater venue per year. I'm lazy, enjoy music ,cold beverages and riding the seas so I prefer trolling.I currently work in an Emergency Operations Center for the Department of Energy in Oak Ridge Tennessee. I've been in law enforcement since college. My most recent and challenging job in law enforcement was Chief of the Pristina Regional Murder Squad in Pristina, Kosovo, just after the war working as a contractor for the US State Department. I have 2 boys, David Jr, Roger 6 and 9 respectively and a 19 year old daughter (Alex) that is a sophomore at Wofford. My wife (Angela)is a home health nurse/case manager and we've been married for 11 years.

For all you that occasionally travel to the Smoky Mountains and the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area, give me a call if you'd like to sneak away one evening for a striper outing on a local lake. Great idea for this thread. I'm going to cut and paste thisd into my Bio area on my profile. Tight lines all.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Brian Moore,

Joined the forum back in October..( I think). I am mostly interested in spearfishing although I do own an arsenal of rods and reels. Been spearfishing/fishing these waters for 26 years. I live in Navarre with my wife and three children, ages 10-8-and 9months.

I work at AppRiver as a software technician.

My interest are swinging from scuba diving/spearfishing to free diving/bluewater hunting. I will start persuing this more this spring/summer.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

hi i'm fred angeles. born on nas mainside here in pensacola. been here all my life (cept for 11 miserable months in south florida). i guess you could say i married a high school sweetheart. i had already graduated andgreta was a senior when we met. got married a year later and have been together since. will be 19 years this october. (i better think of something soon for our 20th or i might not make it to our 21st:doh )we have 2 boys trevor 13 and brennan 10. we have lived in gulf breeze for past 6 years after having grown up in myrtle grove/west side area. i own pensacola imports, mercedes repair and just added used car sales. i fish a 20 mako with twin 70's (4sale of course). trevor has a 15' alumacraft 25 4stroke mercury. i ride a yamaha fz6 and the wife rides a harley fatboy. we make quite the couple ridin together!! we enjoy talking to people about the bible to share our hope of a paradise earth. oh, and love fishing!! i have an unusual rule for myself. if it is possible for me to catch it, but have not, then i wont eat it. so, still waiting on my first tast of cobia. maybe this year.

look forward to seeing everyone on the water.

forgot to add, i have a blue and gold macaw and the wife has a mollucan cockatoo. we're not crazy bird people, just love birds. tried dogs, but found we are both allergic to them.


----------



## hntrdave11 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi I'm Dave Smithson.



I'm 27 years old, originally from the San Francisco Bay Area in California and have been fishing salt and fresh water for most of my life (though on the West Coast). In 2006 my thesis adviser (I'm a biochem grad student at UC San Francisco, PhD in 2009, I hope) moved the lab from SF out to St. Jude's Children's Research Hospital in Memphis, TN. My wife and I made the move and, after recovering from the initial culture shock, we made enough friends to start getting invited on family trips down to the Gulf coast.



This year we've managed to get together a week long trip to the Panama City area in late May with a large group of our church friends. After setting that up, I went a bit insane with the idea of being able to do some salt-water fishing again. (Particularly surf/jetty fishing..). I Found the forum after some quality search engine time looking for tips on gulf-shore fishing and have been lurking religiously ever since. 



Thanks to everyone who posts for the incredibly valuable information on everything from locations, techniques, equipment, good guides, fish ID, fish to eat, fish not to eat and anything else remotely related to this fishery. I hope to be able to put up at least a few success reports after my trip down to your neck of the woods.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Name is Greg Ledet. 47 years old, grew up in Milton and lived there my whole life except for an 11 years stint at the University of AL. Work on PJC's Milton campus. Been married for close to 23 years and have 2 kids.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm James Mathis, lived in the Pace area since 1976, graduated High school there in 1980 (dang that was a long time ago), work at Wayne Dalton and at the new Lowes in Pace in the Electrical Dept. When I'm not working I'm either on my bike riding, trying to stay in shape:banghead or fishing in my 18' CC VIP.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Ahoy all...My name is Ray. I am 46 yrs. old, married for 27 yrs. I have two wonderful boys, one 27, Gerald,and the other 13, Ray, Jr. I have four (4) beautiful grandkids, Leah (8), Tanner (7), Brailyn (4) and Giovanni due May 6th. 

My wife and I both were born and raised in Pensacola, Florida and moved to Lillian, Alabama approximately 18 yrs. ago for more peaceful and less congested living. We love the outdoors, hunting & fishing, playing music anddrinking cold beer on the back porch







. We mainly fish inshore and freshwater, cast net, gill net (have not done in a while), giggingand rod n reel. I love offshore fishing, but don't get to go as often as I would like.

I have been a roofer my whole life and now I have my own roofing company, Excel Roofing. We accidentally came upon this forum and love it. The reports and people on here are great. Thanks to all and happy fishing.

Ray 17' Logic CC 90 hp


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jimmyjams4110 (4/21/2008)*My name is Jimmy and I like to Party.


haha bullshit. I AM JIMMY, you are brad! and you definately dont party...


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi there. My name is Jeremy. Just moved back to the coast from Meridian. What a hole. I'm a firefighter for the navy and am looking to purchace a new used boat. I had a boat when I was stationed here and am ready to get back on the water. Looken foward to talking to alot of you all on here and sharing some good fish stories.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all. Joe (56yo)here & live in Lillian Al. with wife Pam.We have 4 grandkids. Been forum member about 6 months - read more then post. I'm a chief engineer (merchant marine) 25+ years, wife, retire nurse.I'm now working in Hawaii, 60 days on, 30 off.Leave monday to work. So leave me some fish to catch when I get back on 16 June.Wefish, hunt- not wife but goes with& camps. Screen name - Poppy - grandkids call me, all so, names of my boats.Met some greatmembers & hope to meet more .... Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

wassup guys, im David 22 years old and love to fish. Born and raised in pcola. my father use to be a shrimper man so i guess thats where i get my fishing from. i usually fish on the beach for some pomps and on the bob sikes for specks and sometimes take a trip up to montgomery and hit up some stripers. i go hunting near Lawrence, Ms , play all sports, shoot pool, paintball, basically you name it i probably do it. im very interested in off shore now and this forum is very informative. good luck to all


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Stephanie Houston and I was born and raised in Pensacola. I am 22 and I am married to my wonderful husband Lee. We have a 2 year old son named Adam. I joined the (volunteer)Fire Dept. as soon as I graduated high school and I have been in ever since. That is where I met my hubby. :heart I am a personal asst for a Real Estate investor and I love my job!! I love to go offshore fishing but I don't get to go often. I have fished bob sykes bridge since I was a kid. My husband and I don't get out much so we usually just fish from home. (he kicks my ass!) :blownaway I get pissed everytime he catches a red fish but I love to clean them so it all works out!  Well that is pretty much it about me.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Hunt IL! (Feb 4, 2008)

Im John, Im 39,I currently live in MILL-TOWN, FL, grew up in gods country in Baker, FL; recently divorced...love to fish, (or troll around with a cold toddy)bow hunt, chase: whitetails/gators/turkeys/hogs etc..u name it..Ive got a little 17 ft Cape Horn that I keep wet with water and beer, with an occassional fish.. Put me outside and I will entertain myself!

My full time job is with the AF as an environmental consultant I alsodo side wetlands consulting as Coastal & Wetland Solutions, LLC and I also outfit Trophy Whitetail Hunts in IL and local gator hunts.. I also dabble in real estate andlike totravel... 

If you need help with a wetlands problem or want to book a discount hunt for a trophy deer or gator, or need a guy to help pay for boat gas on a fishing trip pm me!

Thx..

-j


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

My name is Jayer Williamson. I'm 29. Grew upin Milton, had a little stint at Auburn and then finished up at UWF. Moved to Pace after I got my degree and been here the last six years. My wife's name is Linsey. She's24 and was FinnyLinny on the old site, not sure she signed up on the new one.We've been married for over twoyears. We have the sweetest boxer dog, Roxsey, who is about two and a half. I am a master electrician and work in a family business, Williamson Electrical Co., that has been in Milton since 1976. My wife just got a new job in Parks and Recreation for the City. I have fished local waters since I was knee high to a bucket. Linsey had never fished much until I took her one day after work when we were dating. Sixteen slot size redfish in just over an hour and she was "hooked." So I am one of the lucky ones who gets to enjoy fishing with his "best catch." We have a 1900 Key West Sportsman and weather depending can be found anywhere from Blackwater to 15 miles out on the weekend. Besides fishing and boating, we enjoy going to Auburn football games, anything to do with music/concerts and spending time with our families. I'm helping my Dad with his campaign for county commissioner this summer so it's going to be very busy but I've already told him any Saturday 2 foot or less, I'll be needing some saltwater therapy! Anyone with concerns or comments about issues in SRC, please PM me or follow the link below.

Well, I rambled enough but also wanted to thank the members ofPFF that I've met in person or through PM. There are a lot ofgood peopleon here.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, but everyone calls me by my last name, Schweppe(like the gingerale), once they get to know me. I'm 27, and in the honeymoon phase(6 months) of my marriage, and loving it. Caught a keeper!Graduated from UNF in Jacksonville with a construction management degree. About to pass the one year mark with my first "real" job at Lord & Son Construction as an assistant project manager. My wife, Laurie,is an RN at sacred heart in Sandestin.

Wife and I live in Destin with our 1/2 English, 1/2 American Bull Dog. I fish out of my 15' Xpress w/25hp Yamaha "UnderRated". My first boat andfully paid for. Also fish out of my dad's 21' CapeHorn....but not much anymore w/ fuel prices.


----------



## dajo219 (May 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is David. I am 43 and have lived in Pensacola all my life except for a brief stint in the Army. I am just now getting into surf fishing and have had a ball this year although not much luck. I have caught a large redfish (44") in the surf a few weeks back. Boy was that a tough one to turn back. I have managed to catch one Pompano. All the old timers tell me to hang in there because the Pompano fishing hasn't gotten good yet.


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello my name is Randell, I'm 47 years old, I'm divorced and I live in a VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER!!! Born and raised in P-town. I work as a construction consultant so when work is good, like now, I am on the road. This month and the last in Atlanta working on the Georgia World Congress Center, tornado damage. I fish mainly inshore, I have a couple of friends with boats but love to wade the grass flats.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE! MY NAME IS LOUIS SHARP I AM 37 YEARS OLD AND I LIVE IN COLUMBUS, MS. I AM MARRIED AND HAVE TWO BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRLS (THEY BOTH THINK THE PINK BOOT LADIES ARE COOL). I HAVE FISHED THE GULF ALL MY LIFE WITH MY DAD. WE HAVE BEEN COMING DOWN TO THE GULF SHORES AND PENSACOLA AREASINCE I WAS BORN. MY DAD HAD A 17 FT MCKEE CRAFT WE FISHED OUT OF FOR YEARS WE MAINLY TROLLED FOR KINGS AND SPANISH AND DID A LITTLE BOTTOM FISHING. I NOW HAVE A 23 PALMETTO CUSTOMAND LOVE TO KING FISH. I WAS ON THE OLD BRIDGE FORUM ANDAM ADDICTED TOTHE PFF. THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR THE WEALTH OF INFO YOU SHARE. I HAVE MET A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE BUT I WOULD LOVE TO SHARE A BEER WITH ANY OF YOU. I AM AN AVID TURKEY,DEER AND DUCK HUNTER SO I HAVE MANY BAD HABITS. WILL BE IN NAVAREEBEACH FOR A WEEK LATER THIS MONTH HOPE I CAN MEET SOME OF YOU.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

My name is spencer and imin college.I like to hunt, fish, surf, and almost anything to do with thewater. FSU football, tailgates, golf.


----------



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

Hi, My name is justin, I grew up in Hayden, Alabama (small town about 20 minutes north of birmingham). Joined the United States Air Force in jan 2001, Married my wife April shortly After, And have been stationed in Arkansas ever since. I love the beach and found this forum while looking for some surf fishing reports. We vacation in Fort Morgan, Every year since we have been married. My wife and her family have been comeing down to fort morgan all of her life and she got me hooked on surf fishing. I hope to one day retire from the military and move back to alabama. Hopefully somewhere near the gulf. I just want to say thanks to all of the forum members for the great posts, And if anyone has any surf fishing tips, Send them my way.Surf fishing for 7 years and still learning!


----------



## Tuesday gone (Apr 23, 2008)

Damm,,,,,,,, responded,,,,,,,,,,,,, then with all my wisdom hit the back button and erased all. Again my name is _______ I am not going to post it,,,,, for I am a single female. I love to fish,,, I love the Gulf,,, I'm the best camper, can cook, love to rock,,,, and I do not have an additude. Moved down here in 94, my Dad and I share the same passion for the open waters..... Okay,,,,,,,,, Y'all. If you have a wife make her feel special tomorrow,,,,,,,, If you don't,,,, send yourMom flowers,,, she might say don't,,, trust me,,, she will smell them and bring back all the good memories, that you laid down in her path.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

keep it going:letsdrink


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

My name is Gregg, I live in Birmingham, Al. 300 miles to the ocean. I am crazy enough to own a offshore boat & only get 3 or 4 trips per year. Each trip we go out 2 times. Still crazy. I also freshwater fish, more relaxing than offshore, but the fish are smaller !! Someday I hope to move closer to the ocean, bay, somewhere !!!


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi , I am Allen, new to the forum. I live in Milton, sell Used Cars

in Pensacola, I am Married 13 Years to my 2nd wife Vickie.

Yall have been very helpful with everything i have asked and

look forward to meeting some of you at some point, I have met

Pastor Billy, a very nice guy, yall should go by his store some

time, i hope we will bump rods at some point and time

Allen


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Backlash (6/19/2008)* i hope we will bump rods at some point and time
> 
> Allen


I know I am a horrible person and all but, no thanks. I'll not be bumping rods with anyone.:nonono Sorry, just couldn't resist.


----------



## troutburger (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Y'all,

My name is Mike, I'm a landlocked hillbilly from the hills of East TN. If you watch NASCAR, i'm about 15 minutes from the track at Bristol. I'm 32 single, live w/my girlfriend of 3 years and 2 boxers. We fish out of a Blazer Bay 1960, Yes it gets lots of looks up here on the lakes. Pops and I sell process instrumentation and industrial controls. The only thing we like better than catching a few stripes and trout is slipping down your way to catch a few specs and reds. We've been sneakingoff to Navarre a few times a year for well 32 years that I know of, and would love to settle in down there someday, if there's still room. Longtime lurker on the site, don't have a lot to add, but love seeing the reports and pics from paradise!









Boone Lake










Rainbow trout from Patrick Henry


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello, my name is Scott Moore. I live in Jay, FL with my wife Amber, 9yr old son Jaden and 7yr old daughter Shelby. Love to hunt and fish. My son is my best hunting and fishing buddy. He loves it. I rarely go with out him. Good fishing to everyone and hope to see ya on the water.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay... guess it's my turn!









Hi everyone...I'm Pam... and live in the great Mill town (Milton).I've been in the area for 30 years now, moving from Morehead City/Newport/Atlantic Beach, NC area, (Father retired from the Marines there). I've been fishing just about my entire life and come from a long line of fishermen.







I have a grown married daughter, and a 10 year old grandson who loves to fish, and the last redfish he caught was bigger than my last one. :reallycrying Grandkids are amazing... and they are soooo smart now-a-days.









I got into kayak fishing about 2 years or so ago. Since the 3 mile bridge was out, it's kind of hard to go fishing without a boat... so the yak was the next best thing. I heard some people downtown once talking about fishing out of a yak... and I thought they were nuts.. until I did a "search"... and found thousands of people yak fish... and have been hooked every since. Actually...I'm TOTALLY ADDICTED to the sport. Every now and then... I get to fish offshore and really enjoy catching larger fish.







Any kind of fishing is better than not going!!Have been raised all my life around water... so it's like a second nature which I enjoy very much. I'm also very active with the Blackwater River Pirates in Mill town,







and have had a blast with them. I enjoy helping with community events, and being around those crazies. We just all have a great time no matter what we're doing. I can't remember when I joined the old forum... but I have considered it a family and have had a great time being a member here. I also enjoy all our meetings... parties...







etc. as it's fun to meet everyone and heartheir fish stories, even tho... I do not own a pair of hip boots YET!!! heheehehe :doh


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm Jeff Plummer from Cincinnati, OH, coming down end of June to kayak fish w/son Kyle in the Navy.

I'm Little Miami Jeff due to the Little Miami river I fish near home just east of Cincinnati.

I've got 6 beautiful grand babies on top of two of my own and two wonderful step-daughters.

I'm nuts about stripers, hybrids, fish in general, don't fish salt much but looking forward to it!

God bless

Jeff


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

My name is Chandler I'm 13 years old going into eighth grade ar Workman Middle School I love to fish.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm 46, fat, bald and orniery. I got 3 kids, 2 in college and one in high school. That being said, I am financially challenged. I like to fish. Mainly bluewater. I get somewhat aroused by blood. I work with a pipeline company. Here's work.....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Im Dylan, 20(21in2months) born in Beaufort, Sc..I have been here for 16 years..I worked at DayBreak Marina and the beach pier..I went to BT Wash high where I played football and some basketball...I love to fish, surf, party,golf, and MMA..


----------



## witnessprotectionprogram (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi..my name is _______ and I live in ______ . In my past life I was a New York wiseguy, I now own a convenience store, I love to fish and hate Obama lovers.


----------



## jenoagirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm Jen 37 years old and live in Navarre, FL. I was born in Ft Walton Beach, only lived anywhere else for brief stints (less than a year), and decided that I can never leave. I grew up freshwater fishing with my parents, and got my first boat last year. Just an older center console Trophy, but it's new to me. Now I'm addicted to offshore fishing and go every chance I get. 

I'm a software engineer working in Ft Walton (nerd by weekday, fisherman by weekend).


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

BTT


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:bump


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

was going on .. My name is Paden im from jasper alabama .. i moved to daphne about 14 yrs ago .. i do alot of offshore .. recently i got into the kayak fishing inshore .. if anyone wants to go out and needs a extra soul to pitch a bit or catch a few fish call me up i will split gas bait or beer whatever lets just go catch some fish


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm Jim born and raised here so I guess I'm a native. I work for a very large facilities mangement company. I've worked in the food service industry most of my life and was the excutive chef at Baptist Hospital now the dietry director at Baptist Manor. I have four kids from 28 to8 years old. I've got the best looking 33 year old Boston Whaler in the world! I was raised a pier ratfishin with ELMO and Roddy Pate back in the 70's. I spent 3yrs fishing in Bahamas on a job with GE. I love to shark fish and talk sh*t. So that makes me a natural for this forum.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, 

My friends call me a lot of names but the one I answer to is Mac. I live in Warrington. Am 66 years young, single and enjoy the outdoors. I have a Bayliner Trophy, 225 Yammy. Moved here from Tacoma Washington about 3 years ago. I usually use Navy Point to launch but sometimes go to Sanders. I love seafood.


----------



## MakoMove09 (Feb 25, 2008)

my name is frank and Ilike to bang hookers


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I just realized that I never responded to this thread, so I guess its my turn.

My name is Matt Vogt, I'm 29 years old and have lived in Milton my whole life. I work for my Brother in the family business-Dan's Satellites in Pace. I have been a die hard fisherman since I was old enough to hold a pole. I started off fishing with my Dad and my Uncle James in the pass/bay then moved on to Bass fishingand did that forseveral years. I then got back to fishing the Bay after meeting my fishing buddy Duayne and we eventually graduated to the Gulf when I bought my 20ft Bayliner Trophy WAC. I have been having the time of my life fishing in the Gulf for the last 5 years or so, but I enjoy any type of fishing I can get into. Besides fishing I love camping and go as often as I can. I also love baseball and college football. I'm single with no kids but I do have 2 beautiful nieces Makini and Layla that take up a lot of my time. I also have a cool dog-Jake that I love taking to the creek or camping on Mcrae. Thats all I can think of for now, tight lines and I hope to see you on the water.

Matt

Edit:


> *nextstep (9/30/2008)*matt you forgot that you are a excellent cook!


I appreciate the comment Mark, I did leave out the fact that I love to cook. I willpretty much cook anything but I specialize in fish dishes.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I figured I'll come out of my shell as well......

My name is Chris Vecsey. I'm 24 and live in Foley, Al.I work at Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach and have been fishing my entire life. I am a licensed captain and do captain for hire work on the side. I've been married for almost 2 years now to my wife jessica who probably questions whetherI love fish more than her(just kidding, but not really).I do as much inshore fishing asI do offshore and I'm an avid kayak angler as well. I don't think I'll ever leave this area cause it offers everything I need and want.

I have met many members of this forum here at the shop and so far all have been great people.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey everyone, the names Mike, Im a full time student at FSU in Tallahassee studying environmental science with a minor in geology, I was born and raised in pcola. Im 21 years old and really enjoy hunting (Choctaw county AL), fishing (All types), FSU football, and hanging out with friends. Thanks to the forum im never really that far away from the white sandy beaches and excellent fishing!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hey,

my name is mark and my wifes name is angelyn. i have a daughter named gina and two grandchildren drew and anthony. we have a cockerspaniel named carlos santana. we have two cats lola and cabana. a yellow naped amazon named jake and peep the amazing parrotlet. needless to say our house is kinda fuzzy. angelyn and i enjoy fishing together as often as we can. also we like drinking together as often as we can.:letsdrink and like meeting the good people on the forum. matt you forgot that you are a excellent cook! my wife and i own operate a land surveying business which is about in the crapper from the recent economic turmoil. thats about it. FISH DRINK WORK:letsdrink


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

My name is Matt Lewis, I was born and raised bass fishing and deer huntingin Oneonta, AL and have been stationed here at Hurlburt Fld for almost 6 yrs and hope to stay here forever. I'm 33 and a Navigator on the mighty AC-130U Spooky Gunship. It is the best job in the world other than I deploy... ALOT( heading back for the 11th time in 3 weeks:boo) I am married to the most perfect wife who lets me enjoy my passion of fishing, diving, boating,pretty muchanything to do with water. I have a 6 yr old daughter and we are in the process of adopting a second daughter. I have been here on the forum since it was fish the bridge and have met and fished/dived/drank alot of beer with alot of great members. I just want to thank Chris for providing all of us with such a wonderful website...I truly don't know what I would do without my daily Forum Fix. Ya'll stay safe, Matt:usaflag


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm Stephen, I'm 31. Married with 4 children. I live in Daphne, AL. My sons and I are just getting into the offshore stuff. I recently started spearfishing and love it.. Will probably be doing more of that than fishing now.. but still determined to get the hang of trolling for Palegic fish. I have a 21' CC Cape Horn and am always looking for Divers/fishermen to go out with me. 

I don't plan to do much bottom fishing unless the bite is slow on top (which has been often) I prefer to shoot the bottom fish and catch the top water stuff.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Duerwood Willis, I'm 31 years old. I live in Pensacola, born and raised in Molino.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

My name is Scott, Im 42 ,married, and live in Cantonment. My wifes name is Vikki, ive got 2 kids, both in high school. My son plays football for West Florida Tech. Ive got a 18' Wellcraft and loveto fish.

Scott


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm Bill Davis and I live in Cantonment(Gonzalez) I was raised over across the bay in Lillian Alabama and went to Foley High School. Been married to my wife Judy for the past 18 years. Both of us were/are Air Force. I'm a propulsion tech/flight chiefon the C130's at Keesler AFB in Biloxi(it's my civilian AND military job) You guys probably know us better as the Hurricane Hunters. Should have retired a few years back but I still enjoy it enough to make the drive every day. And as some of the guys from the "old" forum will tell you, I work WAAAAY too much. I'd love to fish if I still had a boat but now I'm wrapped up in my sons high school stuff at Tate and I really want to drive my Camaro again.......... it's getting a heart and lung transplant in the garage!! Oh, and for all those "other" folks in the world.....ROLL TIDE!! :letsparty


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi im Tyler Maxwell im 14 and i spend most of my free time fishing out of my kayak. I love fishing for redfish and hope to become a professional angler one day


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

My name is Jimmyand am blessed witha wonderful wife named Lisa of 20 yrs.We have 2 sons 13 & 19 andmoved to Gulf Breeze 6 years ago from Meridian Ms. We areoriginally fromN.O. La.area Westbank and grew up fishing most of the La. waterways within few hours drive from our Westbank home. I've met only a few of PFF members and look forward to meet many more.

I too would like to thank Chris for such a great site that I have become addicted to...I have been fishing the area out of my 22 Wellcraft WA- 200 Optimax the last five years and hope to fish with manyfellow PFF members in the future.

Jimmy


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

My name is Steve and I live in Warrington. I was born and raised in P'cola and I love it here. I have been fishing and hunting since I was old enough to walk, and there isn't anything I would rather be doing. I graduated from PHS in '04 and I got my AA from PJC in Public Service in '06. Up until this year I was an honors student at UWF in their History program, but I abandoned my education to pursue a career as a commercial fisherman :doh. I know that sound stupid, but I am planning on opening a large scale aquaculture facility within the nextyear or two.I've been working as a commercial crabber since May of this year and so far I have caught just under 12,000 lbs of blue crab.


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey what s happen in the south i figured i would come out of my hole and say wasssssssssssssup with the chicken fryer and some beer .. anyway went a little crzy . my name is jason ..i strictly fish offshore with procomp .. its a like a brother thing .. any way im a offshore guy i do alot of deckhand in la off the coast i want anything big in the see .. fishing has been in my life for yrs since my dad took me when i was little .. but i just wanted to say was up .. what up pdog havent fished in a while .. heard you were a asm at the bass pro shop in spanishfor .. o yea nice pics you sent me of the tuna and sharks man where did yall catch um .. you gone fishn anytime soon .. but anyway you goin to the ditch with us .. i heard you were tryn to hook a buddy up with some bull dolphin and a marlin or somethin .. hey man hit me up in here im in town for a while just got off of a 2 nighter ..


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

procomp isnt that ur old boat .. i thought it looked familer ..


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

was happen jay i thought you went to txs .. oo yea man thats my old boat .. he is all so a friend of mine .. yea i work at the pro shop im a asm for fishing .. dude when need to go fishing man how long in town .. ? oo yea ii wanted you to give me some cords to give to jarhead to hook up on some tuna wahoo and bulls .. oo yea the sharks man it was off the coast a ways i will hook you with the cords when i find db on his phone .. anyway hey give me a call in the morn im off we will get on some jacks and sharks .. finally got my slaam man and my first silver king .. beat this bitch on the kayak .. ooo ya .. i told you that shit was fun


----------



## The Navarre Fisherman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

My name is Brian Lowman, I moved here from Tampa 10 years agoand I live in Navarre. I write the fishing column in the Navarre Press and work for Florida Fish and Wildlife Research Institute as a Fisheries Biologist.

I fish form party boats offshore occaisionally and fish inshore mostly. I have just completed my fishing kayak and will be fishing from it soon.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I guess I will chime in here too, My Name Is Dwayne, I am Asst Manager for HHT In Navarre ,I am 44 and single I fish out of a 18ft Sea Hunt and fishing Is my Passion, Don't care what kind Offshore,inshore,Freshwater,river, pond, MUD PUDDLE, I don't care,Have been coming to Pensacola all my life,Mother was Born and raised Here, Born In Gitmo Cuba,{Navy Brat} Been Here since 74 soI have seen a lot of changes the Best one Is This Forum {thanks Chris} I live on the westside bellview area and have meet 12or15 of you on the water or at work,If you ever want to go fishing just Pm Me and were Gone Thanks


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, my name is Chris. I am 25 and a full time student at PJC. Just moved here from Vero Beach. I enjoy everything that has to do with the outdoors and water, but my passion is offshore fishing. Haven't brought my boat here yet. But I am always ready to go if anyone needs a extra man.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

My name is Jonathan...i work offshore in the oil patch for Superior Energy Services currently on the Superior Focus...










I have a 100 ton master/200 ton mate license and hopefully in about 2 weeks ill have my long awaited 200 ton master and move up to Captain of this boat. I have been married to my beautiful wife Amy for 2 years now and we are expecting our first child (boy) Jan 28th. Live in Cantonment off Kingsfield rd...born and raised in Pensacola/Cantonment. Love to do just about any type of fishing but i would have to say that i Flounder gig more then anything. love camping, fishing, boat riding and just general outdoors.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

Im Paden .. IM a fishing team lead at the Bassproshop In Spanish Fort Alabama .. offshore, inshore, hog hunting , thats my hobbies


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Im john. Im married, 26 years old. I have custody of my two sons, my wife has custody of her daughter. We moved here from Illinois, but I am originally from Montana. I am a roofer and work for Edwards Roofing in Pensacola. I fish the bay and Pass from a 19' Cape Horn, but have never done any blue water fishing. I also hunt. And use a canoe for fresh water fishing


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Ken, 33 years old, been married to Melissa for 12 years and a 2 1/2 year old daughter, Roni. I live in Beulah, also a capt at Beulah Fire Dept, my job sucks so who cares....I love to fish and play golf a little. Most of my hobbies are now based around my little girl.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi im frank helton born and raised in myrtle grove spent 10 yrs in mass. came back to florida in 63 and been in ft walton since 73 r.etired from gulf power co in 1995.im 77 years old and still like to catch a cobia every once in awhile.did a lot of floundering ..... wading . gave that up because of to many boats .raised 7 childen oldest r now 54 and in st thomas virgin isles.


----------



## Seaspots (Dec 3, 2008)

Registered and joined this site last week after just moving to the area. I'm Bob (53) married to Sue (many years). We have 5-children all grown and gone. The youngest (Joe) is in the USMC at PNAS for aviation mechanic school. He will be gone by mid January. I sell and cover VA to Trinidad and so spend many days away from home. We live in Milton on the golf course and love to dive and fish. Our boat is a 2-week old Boston Whaler, 170 Montauk. We have a couple of fine Dalmatians and when you see them on the boat you will understand my screen name. We can't wait for it to warm up so we can get out on the water and meet many of you! Thanks for sharing much great information.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello everyone...Im Vince ,18, i lived in Chicago...though i am a counry boy and can survive...for the past 17 years of my life, but now am a freshman at UF on a Marine option ROTC scholarship. My family(big family...2 brothers, 5 sisters, and a massive chocolate lab)has a summer house in east hill, right by bayouTexar. I love Jesus, fishing, and playing guitar (i thank my dad for raising me on the good stuff...DAC, Johnny Cash, Mr. Haggard, Hank Williams Jr. George Jones, and Sr, Lynyrd Skynyrd etc.....)...usually hang around the pier during the spring, and most of the summer:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, my name is Matt i am 18 years old i live in Ocean Springs, Mississippi. I currently am going to Mississippi State University to aquire a degree in forestry management. I fish out of both Mississippi and Perdido Key where we have a condo. During the summer im always on the water roaming the gulf in are 29" foot regulator. During the winter nothing can keep me out of the woods whether its running my hounds or sitting ina tree stand.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

<UL><LI>Hi, my name is Robert, 56 years old, one wife, 3 grown sons, and 6 grandkids.I have lived in Arkansas all my life. We have a second home in DeFuniak Springs and love it. :bowdown I have a 22' C-Hawk sport cabin, usually fish 3 days a week during the season. Sea-r-cy</LI>[/list]


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

Chuck here 66,Married to Karen.Live in Milton.2 grown Sons three beautiful Grand Daughters. Andgot this habit of Gulf Fishing in Jan 2000. Am now totaly addicted. Thanks to MrP183


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks to Smellslike$tomefor reminding us that we need this brought back to the top. :clap


----------



## Smellslike$tome (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.



Not sure how much I can contribute since I am 4 hours from P'cola and nowhere near salt water. 



Graduated high school from Pine Forest High in 1983 and went out into the world shortly thereafter. Dad is retired USN so I get back about once a year. Usually try to get in at least a 1/2 day of surf fishing when I come. 



It's funny because I rarely fished in saltwater when I lived here and really didn't discover surf fishing (which is really all I do along with pier and jetty) until years later. Discovered bluefish in the Carolinas from the beach one year and I was hooked. I have been looking for any sort of resource about surf fishing for years and apart from a couple of basic books, haven't had much luck. I am largely self taught which means I have a lot to learn and probably have many bad habits. I was very happy to discover this forum and looks like it may fill in a lot of gaps in my knowledge. Who knows maybe I can even add a trick or two, ... maybe. I will be of no use on offshore topics but look forward to learning a few things there too.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi I'm Carl. I'm married and live in Marietta GA. I've been coming to Pensacola - Destin since the early 80's, and seem to spend more and more time here. In my other world I'm a real estate broker and developer. We spend most the summer in Fort Walton and I'm addicted to blue water fishing. I have five kids and a 17 year old who would rather fish than eat. I have a 26' Century CC but I dream of the day I can afford a sport fisher.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Linda here. Ernie & I have2 girls 11 & a 1 yrs old. We moved to PCB 7 months ago, Ernie builds custom fishing rods. I got my Captains license last year & hope to use it someday whenkids get a little older. Been part of the forum since it was "Fish the Bridge" Have met a lot of great people on here over the years.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey everyone. My name is Tim, I'll hit the big 50 this year, growing old but not up! Ive lived in Pcola on and off most of my life. My 5 year old Granddaughter is my life and soul. Freshwater fisherman making the transition to salt, still going to fish fresh also, cant give it up. Have a boat but also fish out of a yak. LOVE fly fishing, hence the dragnfly screen name, also the name of my boat. Tie my own flies and built a rod or two. Couldnt live anywhere but near the water. Great bunch of folks on this forum, hope it stays that way. You cant tell by my post's but I'm a Gator fan. Good to meet ya:letsdrink


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww what the heck....my name is Kyle Hattemar. I'm from southern IL, been coming here all my life. I'm 24, married for almost 5 to the love of my life.Movedto Gulf Shorespermanently twoand a halfmonths ago, lovin every minute of it. I'm an OEF vet, and was a cop back home for near the past three years. Got moreclose calls, near misses and almost famous storiesthan anybody will beleive lol.I now work at a convenience/bait shop in Fort Morgan. Zero responsibility....it's a beautiful thing. Love to fish more than anything, hunting comesclose.Don't havea boat, so I surf/wade/dock fish every free moment I can steal. Get time to fish most days of the week. Love the PFF, learned more since I moved here and got on it than I've forgot in my life.Met a few of you, quality folks here. Thanks to all of you and nice to meet ya! Always out and around on the AL side, stop and say hi if ya see me.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

my name is scott i am 31 and i am the district manager for sonic drive in in pensacola. my first passion is fishing followed closely by baseball. i am married no kids but have 6 neice and nephews that keep me plenty occupied along with my 2 pitbulls.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

HEY...Name is Kristi and fairly new to the forumn. I was one of those nosey, curious types that poked around here for a few years before ever giving into the temptation, and insanity of it all. Anyways.....here in Pensacola around the Pine Forest area. Maried to hubby Mark for 4 years now. I have a 14 year old daughter who is taking her first steps into high school next year. :reallycrying Love fishing. Been around it all my life. Grew up in the Avalon Beach area on Mulat Bayou so there was always a fishing pole in hand. Never knew what you would catch. Yearsago when the train trussel goin over Escambia Bay was wood, those were our main fishing spots.Opa (my grandfather) would tie up to the trussel and walk down it while I was still in the boat. I could see and hear a train coming from the other side of the bay and would cry and boohoo cause I just knew he was gonna get hit by that train one day. Biggest spec was caught trolling that trussell. At 8 years old, and catching a 5.5 lb spec, I thought, well...I really thought I had snagged the pilings. I did not want to tell Opa fearing he would get mad, so I was steadily letting line out. TILL.....he turned around and caught me. After a scolding, and then him forcing me to real that fish in, it ended up being a good day.(Still have a pic of me and that fish. SUcker was as long as I was tall) To say all that, the bay was my first intro to fishing. Then came Lake Juniper in Defuniak Springs and Lake Talquin.Grandparents had fish camps on both of those lakes for many years until health problems got in the way. Most of my life has been spent in freshwater. THEN comes hubby. Had the 22ft Pro Sport CC. Had a ball in the gulf. First time out, it was like glass. My first snapper was 13 lbs. KICKED MY BUTT!!! Then he tells me that was a small one. I was like "Hell No" take me back to the little pond. Loved fishing the gulf, but it got to hard trying to pick and choose your days and still make a living. Needless to say the big boat was sold about 2 years ago. We still have our alum. bass boat, had our 21 ft. bass boat, that sunk a few weeks ago, and our looking to get a bay boat. I am just about ready to retire from freshwater. Sitting for 8 hours tryin to catch a bass in the middle of summer and not getting a bote sucks. I know in the bay I can at least catch a croker. Plus, my daughter is finally growing out of her shell, and is not near as scared of things like she used to be. She loves the beach, boat and water, and I think a bay boat is exactly what we need. 

Have enjoyed PFF so far and can't wait to meet some of the other members. :letsparty


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Hello All,

My name is Justin and I am married with a two year old beautiful daughter. Been married 3 years in October to a wonderful women named Melissa. She puts up with me and my fishing habits most of the time and I love her for it. I was born and raised on Dauphin Island, Alabama andI grew up on the island trying to catch whatever type fish I could. I like all fishing from bluewater to skinny water. Like floundering alot. Worked on alot of the charter and commercial boatson the island while I was gowing up so salt waters in my blood. I work on a Oil rig out of Venice Louisiana for Shell Oil. Been here 9 years last March. The platform is WD143 and it is right by the midnight lumps so if you have ever been fishing the lumps in the winter chances are you was right by me. I boughta 17 foot Carolina Skiff last year and I been getting after um ever since. Tight Lines and Tighter Women


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello everyone'''My name is Debra'Love the Fishing Forum'born here in Pensacola';work at TOP DOG GROOMING ''live on Marlane where the nebor is piling boats in back yard''lol''anyway love the fish''call the GULF my Church''''fish---on''''xoxoxo:letsdrink:usaflag


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello, my name is David T. I am a 50yr oldfishaholic with a working problem... Iam divorced with a 12 year old son at home and twogrown step daughters abroad. Two beautiful granddaughters and a good dog named Max who looks so funny when he is sea sick, but he loves his boat ride. I am also a licensed building contractor that does remodeling additions and all kinds of repairs in the Navarre, Ft Walton area. I am a born and raised native of this area and remember when holiday Isle in Destin had only one house on the canals. Therewere 2 ponds on what is now norriega point that used to be full of crabs, destin bridge was a 2 laner and the ft walton beach pier was wood and down in front of where the Ramada is now. Wayside park didn't have a monstrosity of a retail center on it on you could still find an empty lot on the bay to cast a line without getting in trouble for trespassing.

I enjoy the forum and hope to meet everyone some day! 

David T


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lots of OLD posts on here that need to be updated.Couples no longer togethere, new fishing buddy; working at specific place - no longer working, no longer in area, deployed, etc, etc.

Nothings changed with me. Boat broke, can't fish, working on Sunday.


----------



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Drew, I am 28 years old. I am originally from Missouri but left there in 2001 to join the Coast Guard. I lived in Savannah, GA., Georgetown, SC and Elizabeth City, NC over the last seven years. I was Medically retired due to anaccident that resulted in two back sugeries. I am married and have two sons that are 9 and 5 and we all love to fish. We have an 18' Wellcraft and mainly fish inshore. We recently bought a house in Northwest Pensacola and are moving down in June. Everyone take it easy and Hopefully I will get a chance to meet some of you guys and do some fishing.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man this has been going for a while. Met a few people on here, but anyhoo name is John 24 married for 3live in Magnasty Al(thats Magnolia Springs, Al). Full time fireman on the beach in Gulf Shores, love everything on the water...except bass fishing...grew up doing it and it pretty much sucks...but love some bluewater action, diving and spearfishing. Thats me


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

The Name is Steve Shanks. I am 24 yrs old and lived in Pensacola my whole life until this year. I work on Elevators for a living and recently got moved to Auburn, AL. I come back about every other weekend and try to fish inshore and offshore as much as I can.


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok my name is zack im 16 but i know lots about fishin. i mainly fish in the gulf about 10 or 15 miles offshore. but i also love to freshwater fish. i just like to fish in general. for a job i umpire baseball games and tournaments. umm... ive been fishin ever since i was 5 in freshwater. ive been saltwater fishin since i was about eight.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

James C, moved to Gulf Breeze the last of last year with my wonderful wife

and 3 year old son. Game Warden in MS for 15 years, gave that up to

live here. Love fishing and my family...


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

I ran across this forum a couple of months ago and ever since then i have been hooked. I always enjoy reading everybodys reports and seeing how the fishing is everywhere. My name is Zachary and im 17 years old.I live in Grand Bay, Alabama and work for Tyners Catering in Mobile, Alabama. I love offshore fishing but but it hasnt been until recently my family got a boat. We fish off of a 26 Robalo with twin 150 Johnsons.


----------



## jinglebob84 (Jun 5, 2009)

my name is jim i'm 24 I enjoy fishing any chance I get I will fish anywhere every chance i get. recently left a bad relationship and starting over in florida. I am attractive, fun loving,laborer seeking decent looking bitchy girl to giveme a hard time constantly. Must be willing to live beyond your means and make me feel guilty for not being able to buy you a newpair of shoesevery week. Must be very jealous and insecure, and willing to try to get me to turn on my friends, or throw a temper tantrum any time another woman so much as asks for the time. The perfect woman would barely want to spend any time with me preferring to hang out with your own friends, but be willing to call every 15 minutes to make sure I am all alone in complete social confinement. I would like to be the guy outside the club, restraunt, grocery store, with you screaming at me about petty crap that doesn't really matter , while everyone else gets to have a good time. 

Oh did I mention I like "walks on the beach" "staying in" and "eating food" too


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

My name is Daniel Campbell, I'm 26, and I've been living in Milton for about a year now. Moved down here from Hot Springs, AR and boy I am loving the fishing down here.. just about a month ago I traded my Yamaha R6 for a 17ft Procraft bass boat in somewhat good condition.. before that I was mainly surf and pier fishing, which was awesome still. I work for an ATM company here in Milton. Fishing is my drug of choice. After a long day at work, it helps relax me and i can forget about all the stress in life.. I'm here to stay and I know there are ton of fish out there waitin for me to catch em! GO RAZORBACKS!


----------



## Reel Rat (Jun 8, 2009)

Well seeing I have been dropping in for a while I FINALLY decided to register. :doh

My name is Don. I'm at that mid-life time. (50) 

Married for 29 years now to the same woman. (Kind of an oddity now days to be married that long) We have three daughters that are no strangers to fishin. Only one left at home though now, and she is like her sisters... Too busy to go fishin with Dad anymore. But will be takin a grandson fishin before long. Almost time to get another generation "Hooked on fishin".

Have owned many boats over the years and was fishing salt water at an EARLY age. Mostly on the Louisiana coast growing up in a 19 ft Cruisers Inc., lapstrake hull with a McCruiser I/O. (Yep in the mid 60's)

Fast forward MANY years...... 

My last salty boat was a 252 Swordfish Grady White with a pair of 200 Merc.s. Sold that one last year. I'm without a salty boat now, only have a bateau right now. I seem to do that every once in a while... Drop down to being without a boat for a few years, then find something interesting, then strip it and build/rig it like I want it. (A lot less costly than buying a new rig and I KNOW the boat inside and out that way)

Work for a utility company generating electricity to put "Beans on the table". (32 years so far) For the last 14 years have been a reserve Deputy for the East Baton Rouge Sheriffs Office. For several years I was in the Marine Division on a secondary bassis to the primary assignment which is Uniform Patrol.

It's been a while since I have been in the Pensacola/Destin area fishin. But come Tuesday I'll be over there for a week as one jerk lookin for a jerk on the other end of the line....

Oh well, enough for now....... Gonna go read some more.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

My name is Greg...I've been fishing the Gulf coast since I was too small to remember, my dad fished it as well as my grandpa. Born and raised in Baldwin county Alabama I mostly fished Perdido Pass and surrounding areas but ventured out to fish other places likeHatteras NC, Cherry Grove SC, Sebastian Inlet Fl, Boca Grande FL and Tybee Island GA....After fishing all of these places I can honestly say there is no place that the fishing is as good as our very own North Gulf Coast. I've been living in the Tampa area for about 5 years now and married the lady of my dreams here. Shes a sweet woman born and raised in Tennessee that loves fishing, football, and racing. We have been taking vacations every year to fish Perdido Passwhere we know we can catch a fish as opposed to the red tide infested waters in this area. We both decided a few months ago that we have had enough of Central Florida and will be moving back home to Baldwin county soon. We are ready for the serenity that the beaches there has to offer as well as the southern hospitality that so many take for granted.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

My name is Kevin....Im am 21 yrs and married I work as a scalesman at a metal recycling yard when im not working im fishing saltwater onlyinshore and offshore but love to catch redfish mostly its been nice to be a member of a forum that gives good info thanks to all of yall till next time tight lines & big fishes :letsdrink


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

HI my name is allen 55-56 don't remember or care .Married 6 kids, refuse to grow up , you must love to live life ,but always remember "some times defiance is the only recourse" ps . retired paper maker.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm Mike I am 36yrs old and a Office Coordinator for a Physical therapy clinic, and I'm also ex-ARMY helo crewchief 

Wife's name is April and we have 3 boys and weve been together for 9 yrs I mostly fish inshore since my boat is a 19'flat bottom skiff w/ a 70hp johnson


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

My name is Brannon from Springville, AL and 3 years ago I caught a redfish. It was onafter that. I have fallen in love with inshore fishing and try to head south about once a month year around.After 3 years of trying to play pro golf, I've been in themortgage business in Birmingham for the past 7 years. I'm considering moving to the Foley/Gulf Shoresarea but I need a job that substaniates moving the family. I'm married to greatgirlthat will allow me to head tothe beach that often without her on most trips. Wehave 2 boys,3 and 1 that I'm itching to take fishing.

Being new toinshore fishing and not having any friendsfrom the area the forum has been very helpful. I've readseveral books and watch the fishing shows but the forum ismuch better source of information. Thank you everyone.If you see an all white 22 ft Kenner with a couple of guys who don't know where they are going or what they are doing come say hello.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

bump :letsdrink


----------



## bayrat (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I am Robert Gerlach from Almyra, Arkansas. 51 married 32 years to Debbie, have one grown son and an 8 year old granddaughter and 1 year old grandson, been coming down there for several years now. I have been fishing the White River here in Arkansas since before I can remember. I am an automation/programming coordinator for Riceland Foods, I have learned a lot from you guys, I prefer to search and read instead of asking questions. I usually stay inshore, or in the surf but my brother bought an older Bay Hawk 200 with a 120 Evinrude so we can tool around in Big Lagoon and the Pass. Hope to meet some of you down there on the Coastal Cleanup, my plans haven't gotten changed yet.


----------



## Michael from Ark. (May 29, 2009)

I'mfrom Little Rock, AR.but have family in P-cola and Milton. I work at the VA Hosp as an Anesthesia tech and this spring I'll graduate from UAMS with my Bachelor's in Nursing(RN). Whichhas beenpretty challenging for this 40 yr old former construction worker. Spent 9 yrs Army Nat'l guard (commo. unit) and 3yrs AF Nat'l guard (EMT). I grew up hunting what ever season was open but now I mostly enjoy turkey and deer(archery and rifle)hunting. As far as fishing goes...I haven't caught one yet that I didn't enjoy.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm Ron. I'm 42 and live in Navarre with my wife and 5 y/o son. I have 3 teenage sons who live in Ohio. I'm Civil Service on Eglin and my wife is Active Duty on Hurlburt Field. I split time growing up between St Pete and B'ham. I grew up on the water and was hooked when I caught my first bluegill. Also like to hunt.


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, my name is hunter lyster and im only 14 years old and im already addicted to fishing. Ionly fish inshore whenever my parents give me the oppertunity to.


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, my name is hunter lyster and im only 14 years old and im already addicted to fishing. Ionly fish inshore whenever my parents give me the oppertunity to.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello i'm Tim Kline i now live in perdido and have grow up all over the islands from hawaii to puerto rico .I'm 26 years young i'm a commerical electrician and have been one for 9 years. I'm married to my beaufiful wife Monica for 5 years i have no children and have been told i love to fish to much. But i don't think so . i have lived in the local area for little over 4 years now and have met some great friends from this forum.I love to fish bluewater and a little of everything. i have mate'd on diffrent offshore boats thoughthe slow times of work but am true to fishing with my father as much as possible.

{GROUPER MASTER} just joking that is for some friends on here

TIM


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

alright grouper master, taking the gouper master title a little overboardoke


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (7/30/2009)*alright grouper master, taking the gouper master title a little overboardoke


Awww come on on Joe we tried to get you in the pic when you went with us.

TIM


----------



## purecountry92668 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi i'm greg living in milton i'm a ironworker/welder and travel alot i'm married wit 4 kids when i have time i love fishing and hunting now i'm trying bow fishing shoreline and peirs are all my spots no boat


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, I'm Brad Sawin. I'm originally from Guntersville, AL, and I moved down to Mobile back in fall of'97 for college. I graduated with abachelors degreein business administration with a focus in e-commerce. I've been working for a company that designs software for hospitals for the past 8 years and have been working as a project manager for this company for the past 6.5 years. Growing up on Lake Guntersville, I knewquite a bit about freshwater fishing when I got down here, but I didn't really get into saltwater fishing much until a couple of years ago. The saltwater bug bit me pretty good in early '08, and I've been fishing every week in some capacity since then. I was fortunate to meetup with that alreadymotley crew of Gene, Tim, and Robon Recessand continue to learn from these guys. 

I have an awesomegirlfriend of about 1 year, recently bought a house in Mobile, and I can't imagine ever living away from the coast at this point. Life is pretty good. 

Brad


----------



## ASAPhoto (Jul 1, 2017)

I am an experienced kayak fisherman from St. Pete/Tampa Bay but Pensacola was home for many years and I have returned. Looking for folks to fish with so I can learn the local area. I have a Native Slayer Propel 10 and Ultimate 14.5 Propel.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

RIP Godspeed Jimmy. Many now weren't on here when Jimmy was. I was fortunate enough to catch some of it. Great guy. #cancersucks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Jack, 31, work in unmanned systems. Moved to Crestview last November from key largo. Still learning the fishery offshore out of Joes Bayou mainly fish the edge, nipple and spur.


----------



## cmbrose (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey all, Chris here, just moved here from Ft. Worth, TX. I am married and have 6 kids back in Ft. Worth, getting ready to move down here with me as soon as I can find work and a house. 

I have been vacationing the Gulf Coast the past few years and have taken up surf fishing and pier fishing. Looking to do some kayak fishing as soon as me and my brothernlaw bring the kayaks down here.

Glad I found this place as I'm still pretty new to fishing and learning lots of different things.

(If not acceptable, I will take down)
I am currently looking for work so if anyone has leads, I would appreciate it. Former avionics tech in the Marine Corps, just graduated in December with a BBA in Finance.


----------



## Ahneema II (Jun 22, 2017)

Retired Utility Executive. P/T College Business Instructor. Been an offshore hobby fisherman for 40 years. Owned a Seaswirl 2601 for 6 years. Sold it and purchased a 10-year old Stamas 320 Express! I love this Florida Boat! You guys make some nice boats down there. I live in SoCal. I joined the forum, because I'm always looking for a better way to do things...fishing, boating, DIY ideas! You guys have a great forum! Thanks for the privilege to join! Tight lines and long ashes!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi my name is James. I live with my wife and two kids. They both love fishing with me any chance we get.


----------

